# .9 gallon nano cube



## cowchanplanted (Jun 16, 2014)

I have been here long enough reading everyone else's tank journals. Figured I should set up a new tank so I can participate.
The tank is a marina beta cube .9 gallon. I used a mixture of montmorillonite clay and diatomacious earth ie kitten litter for the substrate. Plants are cryptocoryne becketti and java moss I will be adding some hair gras to the back corner once I am sure its clean.
Hard scape is found driftwood with the java moss tied to it.
Live stock is 5 crs one pumpkin shrimp and one hybrid of CR's and pumpkin. There is no filtration and the tank was assembled 10 days ago and stocked within 2 hours of completion. I perform 25%wc's 3 times daily all shrimp are molting and growing at a exceptional rate.
I will try to post some pics as soon as I can.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## cowchanplanted (Jun 16, 2014)

Can someone tell me how to post pics from a phone?

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## cowchanplanted (Jun 16, 2014)

http://imgur.com/lwz8ZXM




http://imgur.com/p8ZIPIA




http://imgur.com/OWfiJ1J


Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## cowchanplanted (Jun 16, 2014)

http://imgur.com/YzyWTI6


Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

Interesting use for a betta cube. Should look nice once you get some growth going in there. How's the temperature working out with all the heat we've been having?


----------



## cowchanplanted (Jun 16, 2014)

Rockman said:


> Interesting use for a betta cube. Should look nice once you get some growth going in there. How's the temperature working out with all the heat we've been having?


I have air a conditioners in the house. One for my fish room and another for the rest of the house. So temp is pretty stable at around 74.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## cowchanplanted (Jun 16, 2014)

The crypt in the back is pontderifolia not sure if that correctly spelled or not. So it should give some nice height when it fills in.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------

